
Free unlimited private repos from Microsoft - imaginenore
https://www.visualstudio.com/en-us/version-control-vs
======
vvanders
Wow, I feel like the new Microsoft has been on a roll lately.

------
djtriptych
This is pretty amazing. I'd love to have lots of tiny private repos for small
projects.

~~~
vampirechicken
bitbucket is free for tiny private repos...

~~~
jaredklewis
Specifically, 2GB. So not for huge repos, but great for personal projects.

~~~
sytse
GitLab CEO here, GitLab.com has free unlimited private repos up to 10GB with
unlimited collaborators.

------
x0x0
good god

Cue the whinging in 2 years when people discover free means someone is paying,
just not you, whereas you will be paying with something, just not cash.
Apparently we never ever learn.

~~~
electic
I doubt that will happen here. By doing this, Microsoft is really pushing
their tools and hence pushing developers to start thinking about Windows as a
platform to develop for first. Not just, Apple and Android.

~~~
x0x0
Yes, microsoft has a (frankly delusional) goal here. And if they don't meet
that goal, or corporate priorities change, or the executive cheerleader for
this idea moves onward and upward, free offers may materially change. As
counterexamples, consider sourceforge, or any of the entrants in our
incredible journey
[http://ourincrediblejourney.tumblr.com](http://ourincrediblejourney.tumblr.com)

~~~
djtriptych
Excellent points - you changed my thinking =)

------
jibsen
Is it "free", or "free if you subscribe to a $20/mo basic VS online account"?

~~~
MisterEd
It's free free. You don't even have to worry about paying for storage. The
first five Visual Studio Online basic users in an account are free. You can
then add unlimited stakeholders for free, unlimited MSDN subscribers for free,
or add-on monthly users with a contract-free license.

-Ed Blankenship from the VSO team

------
Veratyr
Have they added support for Git over SSH yet? That's something I felt was
sorely lacking in VS Ultimate last time I used it.

------
AndrewMock
"pls stop using github"

~~~
karl42
Microsoft is using github themselves.
[https://github.com/Microsoft](https://github.com/Microsoft)

------
programmernews3
I think they mean this instead "Hey doodz, give us your source code and we'll
steal^wproductise^whost it for you!".

------
arthursilva
Great product, besides the great overall offering it's a nice alternative to
bitbucket when you need free private repos.

------
panamafrank
git, ci, scrum tools & load testing for $20/month... that's superb.

------
nphyte
was kinda rooting for gitlab. this will be interesting

~~~
sytse
Thanks for rooting for us. We're not worried. We make our money with on-
premises installations of GitLab Enterprise Edition. And the Microsoft tools
have a hard time with a good user interface for pull/merge requests and forks.

